# Ammo Types



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got my new order of ammo in and was like a kid on Christmas when I was opening it. I had 200rds of .308,200rds of .223 and 100rds or .45. It is for hunting and self defense so it doesn't get shot much because of the price. I have mentioned it before bot for any new guys that have not heard of it. Check out DRT ammo. (Dynamic Research Technoligies). It is a 'frangible type" not like a glaser round. A Glaser breaks apart on impact, these are made to break apart inside.. I have killed some very large animals with just the .223. The .45 is only 150gr and has recoil of 9mm or less but is NASTY.. All of our .45 carry weapons are loaded with them as are our AR's. I keep one of my .308s loaded with them as well. Here are a few videos you can check out. You can even find some where they do comparisons to most other brands.. Like Corbon and Speer. These are the best rounds for hunting and self defense on the market IMO...It is made to have a 100% energy dump into target with no pass thru.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I like seeing what they can do to real targets. Media tests are ok but I have killed and seen many animals killed by these rounds. Much better than media tests..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back in the day, DRT meant "dead right there". As in "He took a round to the head and was DRT.":-D


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

That is there "motto".. I have killed several deer,hogs and an elk with their stuff and it was all Dead Right There.. When I was first told about it, I was skeptical. Went to the store and got a few turkeys and whole chickens up and set them up at 50yds.. We shot them first with 55 and 69gr rounds from Lake City I believe. It put holes in them. Then we loaded drt ammo in them and shot. There was a wing over here and a wing over there. It was devastating. Then hunting season opened and I shot a nice whitetail with a 55gr DRT. It dropped where it stood. Demolished the vital organs and I was hooked. Since then, I only use drt for hunting and self defense if I can help it. The .45 acp feels like a 9mm or less with the 150gr ammo and would be devastating if it were to ever hit someone.. I know everyone has their favorites they have been using for years. I used to be the same way. Corbon and Black Hills. Which are great rounds. I now prefer the DRT. But I am open minded enough where if someone were to something better. I would be willing to try it and see for myself. A lot of people are stuck in their ways and don't like change. I feel fo rthem..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I still use the Speer hot core 140 grain JHP or the Sierra 140 grain JHC in my 357. With a muzzle velocity (recorded) of 1464 not only is it the most accurate bullet in my gun it is also terminally inclined.
I have used the same load for 41 years to hunt game, compete in Hunter's pistol metallic silhouette, steel plates, tactical training, target practice and general plinking. I shoot 5 rounds inside a one inch circle at twenty-five yards with it. It works for me and I doubt there is a better bullet or load out there.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

DRT has more to do with shot placement than with ammo


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

tango said:


> DRT has more to do with shot placement than with ammo


Roger that!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

IMO is has to do with both.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, you do need an appropriate bullet but placement is more critical than bullet construction. Most any 150 grain 30 caliber bullet will kill a deer if placement is right but even the best bullet is no good if it is not placed properly.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Millions of deer, hogs, elk, etc., have been killed with 243, 6.5, 30-30. 308, 7mm, 30-06 bullets.
Any "common" bullet, hot core, corelokt, interlock, power point, will do the job.

Proper placement is the key.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never used the DRT ammo. I would give it a try, if the price is right, IMO a lot of ammo is over priced for what it does. My theory is that if you put a big enough hole in it...it dies.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone that has ever seen someone shot center mass with a 5.56 and seen them keep moving knows it is not just shot placement. I DOES help I will give ya that. I want to know if I shoot someone in the chest I am going to turn their insides into mush.. That's just me though.. Price comes into it but these are not rounds you shoot on a regular basis. You fire some to see how they shoot in your weapon and then they sit until you need them.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Beach - I have never used the DRT ammo. I agree with the above posters that proper placement is more important than the "proper" bullet type. However, proper placement with the proper bullet is what we all should strive for. How does the DRT compare to the Barnes X triple shock bullet? I have used that bullet on more than a dozen elk with devastating results, but I am always willing to learn something new.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Beach - I have never used the DRT ammo. I agree with the above posters that proper placement is more important than the "proper" bullet type. However, proper placement with the proper bullet is what we all should strive for. How does the DRT compare to the Barnes X triple shock bullet? I have used that bullet on more than a dozen elk with devastating results, but I am always willing to learn something new.


Barnes TS is in my top 3 favorites. The Barnes will usually pass thru but does quite a bit of damage. The DRT has a 100% energy dump so every bit of energy is deposited into the animal or threat whiich causes even more damage and causes instant blood pressure drop. As far as self defense another great thing is it doesn't pass thru to hit bystanders. Here is the comparisons I came up with for video to see. The cool thing about DRT is they are frangible only if they hit a target harder than themselves OR hit organic matter. The first fideo show pretty well.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Shoot someone center mass with 223---
That's why they come with 20 or 30 round magazines


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

People have been complaining for years about the 5.56 having no stopping power. Then when there is a chance to have something with stopping power, they go to "you just shoot him more".. To each his own..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hit someone center mass with a 45-70. 405 grains at a nominal 1100 fps. Wide, heavy, and slow still works.
I'm a fan of Old West guns, and could never afford $2,000+ for a nice reproduction Sharps, so my 45-70 is a New England Firearms Handi Rifle. Just in case any rogue grizzly bears end up in my front yard.:-o


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

RPD might get one of those skunk apes too--


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hit someone center mass with a 45-70. 405 grains at a nominal 1100 fps. Wide, heavy, and slow still works.
> I'm a fan of Old West guns, and could never afford $2,000+ for a nice reproduction Sharps, so my 45-70 is a New England Firearms Handi Rifle. Just in case any rogue grizzly bears end up in my front yard.:-o


I have a Henry 45-70 and it has taken MANY a hog.. It is one bad ass round and there is nothing in North America it wont take down. That is one of the calibers where shot placement doesn't matter too much..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have and am proficient with;
357 magnum
357 maximum
45 Colt (not the ACP)
30-30
7mm
3006
358
22LR
7.62x39
12ga.
20 ga.
410 ga.
and 223 Remington.

For close work (0 - 20 yards) I like my 12 or 410. For medium range (20 - 100 yards) I like my pistols and the 20 ga. (round ball load) and for longer ranges(over 100 yards or through cover) I'll take any of the medium bore rifles. 
I shoot my guns - often and well. I train with some of them often enough to stay in form.


----------

